# COUR LANGAGE C



## SLHIANI (22 Juillet 2011)

Voilà un trés bon cours de langage C il comporte des cours,exercices et solution

voilà le lien: http://liamsi.clanteam.com/


----------



## Larme (22 Juillet 2011)

SPAM ?

Le site a une homepage (pas osé aller plus loin) digne de _1997_...


----------



## xmart73 (25 Juillet 2011)

Sinon il y a le site du Zéro aussi....


----------



## tpoi (28 Juillet 2011)

Oui, gros spam, c'est juste ce cours : http://www.ltam.lu/cours-c//prg-c.htm avec des bannières de pub autour (mais le "vrai" document est plutôt pas pire)


----------

